# Kleinststeuerung gesucht, easy / logo / ?



## emtewe (12 Januar 2010)

Ich suche eine günstige Steuerung für kleine Aufgaben. Ein Display zur Eingabe von Parametern (Zeiten, Sollwerte) wird benötigt, dazu die Möglichkeit neben digitalen auch analoge Ein- und Ausgänge anzusteuern.

Zuerst dachte ich an eine Siemens Logo mit TD, aber wenn ich das richtig sehen kann die Logo nur 2 Analogausgänge steuern, was für meinen Zweck entschieden zu wenig ist.

Eine Alternative ist das Moeller MFD Titan, das ist aber schon wieder etwas teurer.

Ich brauche etwa

16 digitale Eingänge
16 digitale Ausgänge
8 analoge Eingänge (2 x PT100, 6 x 0-10 V)
4 analoge Ausgänge 0-10 V

Dazu ein Textdisplay in dem ich Analogwerte anzeigen kann (optional mit Balkengrafik) und Sollerte eingeben kann.

Eine Schnittstelle zu einem PC zur Protokollierung der Analogwerte über die Zeit wäre schön, ist aber nicht Pflicht.

Was würdet ihr für so einen Zweck empfehlen, wenn eine der Vorgaben ein möglichst günstiger Preis ist? Die Logo Reihe fällt mit nur 2 analogen Ausgängen wohl weg, die easy Reihe von Moeller mit dem MFD Titan käme wohl in Frage, aber was gibt es da noch?

danke im Voraus
Gruß
emtewe


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2010)

z.b. das System 100V von http://www.vipa.de
oder eine (1)200er von siemens


----------



## emtewe (12 Januar 2010)

Die 100V von Vipa klingt interessant, da steht die ist in Step 7 programmierbar, welche Version ist denn damit gemeint? Ich habe die Step 7 V5.4 + SP5 von Siemens, muss die noch irgendwie erweitert werden, um die 100V zu unterstützen? Es wäre ja prima wenn ich die vorhandene Software nutzen könnte.

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2010)

das system 1ooV kannst du mit der vorhandenen software programmieren.
(1)200er nicht...


----------



## emtewe (12 Januar 2010)

Für die 200er hätte ich noch das Step 7 Micro Win, die Frage ist dann was billiger ist, eine 200er oder eine 100er Lösung? Ich installiere jetzt erstmal die GSD Dateien und die Bibliothek von Vipa und schaue mir das mal näher an. Danke schonmal für den Tipp!


----------



## Rudi (12 Januar 2010)

Ich würde auch VIPA empfehlen. Zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung mit Vipa kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen.


----------



## emtewe (12 Januar 2010)

Da ich noch ein Display brauche ist das CC 03 doch wahrscheinlich günstiger als eine 115er mit TD 03. Zumindest gibt es da Zahlentasten um einen Wert einzugeben.


----------



## bimbo (17 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> z.b. das System 100V von http://www.vipa.de
> oder eine (1)200er von siemens



Und die ist günstiger als MFD-Titan?


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Und die ist günstiger als MFD-Titan?



wenn man das preisleistungsverhältnis her nimmt, ja, dann ist sie günstiger! vorallem bei der zahl der analogen E/As, aber ein bimbo muß das nicht verstehen.


----------



## emtewe (18 Januar 2010)

Es sind vor allem die analogen Ausgänge die den Unterschied machen. Bei der easy Serie gibt es nur Analogmodule mit 3 Eingängen und einem Ausgang, die 100V Serie ist da wesentlich flexibler.
Ausserdem gefällt mir dass ich mit Step 7 programmieren kann. Wenn die 100V Umgebung für ein Projekt irgendwann doch zu klein wird, übertrage ich es einfach in eine 300er, das gefällt mir daran besonders gut. (Ich setze mal voraus dass das möglich ist)


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2010)

emtewe schrieb:


> (Ich setze mal voraus dass das möglich ist)



mit der entsprechenden hardwareanpassung sollte das möglich sein, sofern keine speziellen vipa-systemfunktionen verwendet werden, die siemens nicht unterstützt...


----------



## bimbo (18 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber ein bimbo muß das nicht verstehen.



Oh, Entschuldigung!


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2010)

wir haben bei einer kleinserie auch die vipa 100er als ersatz für die logo von vorher drin. das ding ist super!
vonder programirung her eben ne richtige sps, und keine sanduhr wie die logo mit all ihren einschränkungn.

absoluter vorteil der logo ist hlt ihr display!

aber gerade bikleinserien die nur bei der ib parametriert werden, kann mann auch mehere sw stände bzw. parametersätze auf veschiedenen speicherkarten unterbringen, und die geräte dann ohne laptop mit der sw laden.

auch interressant bei vipa ist das "green kable" in dem zusammenhng, die steuerungen können altenativ zum teuren adapter auch über die serielle schnittstelle progrmmiert werden....


----------



## SPS-Fox (25 Januar 2010)

schau Dir mal die AC500-eCo von ABB an. Lässt sich mit dem Standard CoDeSys programmieren und hat bereits Analogsignale onboard.
http://www.abb.de/plc


----------

